# cylinder lock up



## koolman (Jan 19, 2013)

What is causing the cylinder to lock up on My 450T revolver? I can shoot a couple rounds and it stops working, All so will the factory correct this Mess ???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The frequently encountered reasons include broken parts, bad timing, and cylinder end-shake.
All three are gunsmith-only problems, unless you have lots of revolver experience.
If the gun is new, or almost new, contact Taurus.

If you need more advice, please describe what's happening in much greater detail.


----------



## koolman (Jan 19, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The frequently encountered reasons include broken parts, bad timing, and cylinder end-shake.
> All three are gunsmith-only problems, unless you have lots of revolver experience.
> If the gun is new, or almost new, contact Taurus.
> 
> If you need more advice, please describe what's happening in much greater detail.


When firing, It will go bang once or twice, then it will become hard to pull trigger, then it will become impossible to pull. you then have to open the cylinder, and turn it a few times by hand, then it will fire a few more times and then same thing...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Another happy Taurus owner......when will Taurus get it together?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

koolman said:


> When firing, It will go bang once or twice, then it will become hard to pull trigger, then it will become impossible to pull. you then have to open the cylinder, and turn it a few times by hand, then it will fire a few more times and then same thing...


I believe that you are experiencing end-shake. That is, the cylinder is able to move back and forth on its arbor (axle) a measurable amount.
When you fire a shot, the fired cartridge can move rearward in the cylinder, and press against the pistol's recoil shield. After a couple of these, the friction is too much for the trigger mechanism, and your finger, to overcome.
Were there no end-shake, the fired cartridges couldn't move back far enough to press meaningfully against the recoil shield.

A decent gunsmith can add a thin shim (a kind of washer) to the cylinder arbor, in front of the cylinder, to keep the cylinder from moving forward and the fired cartridges from moving rearward.
This is not a home-gunsmithing job.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

Send it to the co that makes it and they will fix it for free. Most guns have a life time warranty. It most likely a timing issue


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

barstoolguru said:


> ...It most likely a timing issue


Please explain your reasoning.


----------



## koolman (Jan 19, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Please explain your reasoning.


I don't it's timing, I think it doe's not have proper clearance between cylinder and forcing cone.

It is a total titanium model, and I was wondering if it heats up and swells more than if it was steel. Anyways doe's anyone know How to send it back to Taurus ?, or what I need to do.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try this.
Click on: Taurus International Manufacturing Inc


----------

